# re 2155 brakes



## sjringo (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi, I have a 2155. Thw left brakes pedal leaks down when you push on it. If you jam it it will hold. Nothing is wrong with the right brake. I thought there might be air in the brake so I did bleed both sides. That did nothing. Anything else I should try? Is there an O ring or seal that goes bad in the brake actuator or whatever that piece is called that the pedal pushes the rod into. I take it the brakes run off the hydraulic system of the tractor. I bled the brakes as stated in the owners manual. Thanks for any help.


----------



## jaheine.1 (Jul 11, 2008)

*brakes*

There are check valves in brake valve they have o-rings.Look at valves if they show wear replace.John Deere has kits for valves.


----------

